# Wingshooter



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I was in the basement shooting at a Redbull can and I can honestly tell you, if Redbull has wings, grab your Wingshooter Long Bow, the can won't stand a chance! This ultra lightweight, aluminum frame has plenty of punch. More than you'd expect from this little guy.

I really thought to be comfy in my hands I'd have to wrap the handle, not so. It feels great as it is, though I may still wrap it. It's designed for tubes or bands, so I laced her up to shoot TTF and after a dozen or so shots with small bearings I had that can dancing all over.

I felt bad for the can but I couldn't relent, this bantam weight was too much fun to put down. Thank you Wingshooter for the frame and hope you get a chance to try one out, you just can't borrow mine! : )


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

huh i have the twin to yours


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

That's beautiful dude, nice job


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

devils son in law said:


> I was in the basement shooting at a Redbull can and I can honestly tell you, if Redbull has wings, grab your Wingshooter Long Bow, the can won't stand a chance! This ultra lightweight, aluminum frame has plenty of punch. More than you'd expect from this little guy.
> I really thought to be comfy in my hands I'd have to wrap the handle, not so. It feels great as it is, though I may still wrap it. It's designed for tubes or bands, so I laced her up to shoot TTF and after a dozen or so shots with small bearings I had that can dancing all over.
> I felt bad for the can but I couldn't relent, this bantam weight was too much fun to put down. Thank you Wingshooter for the frame and hope you get a chance to try one out, you just can't borrow mine! : )


I am glad you like it. I have tweaked the design slightly and should have some ready in a couple of weeks. I tied some 3/8 bands on mine and shoot 3/8 what a blast.


----------

